# Moving Back to India



## SydneyJ (Apr 24, 2013)

We are planning to move back to India in next couple of months, after spending 13 years in Australia. Its a huge decision, but after living in for 13 years we could not accept this will be our home for future.

Anyone who has one done a similar kind of move or thinking of moving please share your experiance.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi,

Its a very interesting decision
Any specific reason so we can understand your opinion

Irshad


----------



## SydneyJ (Apr 24, 2013)

Lack of happiness and Joy of life being with Family and Friends.

We are in good profession (Senior IT Consultant and Dentist), so money is not an issue. But money alone is not life. We started to feel thats the kind of life we are forced into (basically mortgage our life and work for the mortgage for 30 - 40 years), we wanted to break away from that and do what we are passionate about and enjoy life by being close the family and friends.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

SydneyJ said:


> Lack of happiness and Joy of life being with Family and Friends.
> 
> We are in good profession (Senior IT Consultant and Dentist), so money is not an issue. But money alone is not life. We started to feel thats the kind of life we are forced into (basically mortgage our life and work for the mortgage for 30 - 40 years), we wanted to break away from that and do what we are passionate about and enjoy life by being close the family and friends.


Interesting thought !!


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

SydneyJ said:


> Lack of happiness and Joy of life being with Family and Friends.
> 
> We are in good profession (Senior IT Consultant and Dentist), so money is not an issue. But money alone is not life. We started to feel thats the kind of life we are forced into (basically mortgage our life and work for the mortgage for 30 - 40 years), we wanted to break away from that and do what we are passionate about and enjoy life by being close the family and friends.


I had the same thoughts when I was in London and I went back to India
But trust me i regret my decision even today
I felt good initially but after a month or two I got frustrated 

You guys only need a small break for 1-2 months, but still the decision is yours as its your life

Think carefully before taking any decision

All the best

Irshad


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

if you get your citizenship no problem....you can always come back


----------



## SydneyJ (Apr 24, 2013)

We got our citizenship, but coming back is out last option.

Irshad, If you dont mind can you please let us know what is your couple of main/key frustration.


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

I agree with Irshad. Sometimes all you need is a short vacation. Maybe you can go back to India for few months and then see how things go.


----------



## gentoo (Apr 24, 2013)

I also agree with Irshad.. I was living in London for about 3 years.. I got frustrated and came back to Sri Lanka.. Now I regret my decision.. SO I'm trying to apply for Oz


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

SydneyJ said:


> We are planning to move back to India in next couple of months, after spending 13 years in Australia. Its a huge decision, but after living in for 13 years we could not accept this will be our home for future.
> 
> Anyone who has one done a similar kind of move or thinking of moving please share your experiance.


Interesting perspective..


----------



## SydneyJ (Apr 24, 2013)

It all depends what we want and what we value in life. Yes its totally different country.

Somethings are hard while its take it for granted in developed countries. But our feelings are like odd the sheep in the crowd even though you have friends collegue etc (not like close friends and family) also its like you are neither here nor there, where are we, which is our home, where we want to grow old.

Mind you we visit India every alternate years and our parents visit us here every alternate years.

Note: I would never say India is better than Australia or Australia is worse. Australia is great country to live, but being us came from India calling australia as home is the hard decision.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

SydneyJ said:


> Lack of happiness and Joy of life being with Family and Friends.
> 
> We are in good profession (Senior IT Consultant and Dentist), so money is not an issue. But money alone is not life. We started to feel thats the kind of life we are forced into (basically mortgage our life and work for the mortgage for 30 - 40 years), we wanted to break away from that and do what we are passionate about and enjoy life by being close the family and friends.


i agree w/ Irshad. When you go to India for a short break - things always appears rosy and nice. But actually moving to India , dealing with the bureaucracy / paper work/ govt. work etc. is a whole new ball game, that you are not accustomed to. 
My suggestion is take a long hiatus to India say 6 months - see how things work and then make the big decision. 
I have lived and worked overseas a long time...and am talking from experience. 
Hence our move to Oz. India will always be dear to us - but an we live there permanently? for us, the answer is no.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

SydneyJ said:


> It all depends what we want and what we value in life. Yes its totally different country.
> 
> Somethings are hard while its take it for granted in developed countries. But our feelings are like odd the sheep in the crowd even though you have friends collegue etc (not like close friends and family) also its like you are neither here nor there, where are we, which is our home, where we want to grow old.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who came back from New Zealand after 10 years. His reason was that he wanted his daughter to grow up in the Indian culture.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> I have a friend who came back from New Zealand after 10 years. His reason was that he wanted his daughter to grow up in the Indian culture.


in other words, have his daughter controlled by the men in her life - and accept that. Thats our Indian culture. 
I am sorry for sounding so negative and cynical- but that about sums it up. 
there is a lot of good in our culture which is very different from the modern pub culture, but having been born and raised overseas, I have had the privilege of gaining from the best of both worlds. I will always be rooted in our social and moral values - but will never accept male dominance as part of our culture. Its just an excuse for weak men to control what they cant outside their homes!!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> in other words, have his daughter controlled by the men in her life - and accept that. Thats our Indian culture.
> I am sorry for sounding so negative and cynical- but that about sums it up.
> there is a lot of good in our culture which is very different from the modern pub culture, but having been born and raised overseas, I have had the privilege of gaining from the best of both worlds. I will always be rooted in our social and moral values - but will never accept male dominance as part of our culture. Its just an excuse for weak men to control what they cant outside their homes!!


Never questioned him too deep on his reason.
But I guess I'll put that part of understanding culture as perspective.


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

@SydneyJ

This is a must read thread for you.
Returning to India - Team-BHP


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

hello420 said:


> @SydneyJ
> 
> This is a must read thread for you.
> Returning to India - Team-BHP


TBHP also has this sorta info ? 
Maybe the guy missed his ride back home.
For one, I do miss my group back home.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

hello420 said:


> @SydneyJ
> 
> This is a must read thread for you.
> Returning to India - Team-BHP


a huge +1 for that!!!


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

SydneyJ said:


> It all depends what we want and what we value in life. Yes its totally different country.
> 
> Somethings are hard while its take it for granted in developed countries. But our feelings are like odd the sheep in the crowd even though you have friends collegue etc (not like close friends and family) also its like you are neither here nor there, where are we, which is our home, where we want to grow old.
> 
> ...


Hi...i guess it invloves so many things..One thing i agree with is that what we want from life....evryone has his own goals to achieve.....my visa is in prcoess for austrlia because that is need of my time....Austrlia is a good country and will remain a good and developed country for years to come and will give life to so many expatriate like us...
but at the end of the day i think of pankaj udhas ghazal...and really it means a lot_..."aaja umar bhot hai choti apne ghar mein bhi hai roti"... _for me personally lets work hard for few years finish your all responsibilites , have something money in ur bank and come back to our land, our relatives... this is my plan and thought...
So if you planned to move back ..i appreciate this step...all the best....:clap2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

SydneyJ said:


> It all depends what we want and what we value in life. Yes its totally different country.
> 
> Somethings are hard while its take it for granted in developed countries. But our feelings are like odd the sheep in the crowd even though you have friends collegue etc (not like close friends and family) also its like you are neither here nor there, where are we, which is our home, where we want to grow old.
> 
> ...


From what I have seen - people moving back to India don't really like their decision afterwards! I agree with others who say, don't just up root your self and land here. Try it for a temporary time say 6 months and if you are back in your Indian rhythm, then its all good.

Also - Why did not your parents move to Oz with you since its long time you are there. Its okay if you don't want to answer - but this is something many of us would want when we settle in Oz!


An example I was given by someone: when you shift from 14" TV to 40" TV, you get accustomed in 2 days. Its kind of hard vice-versa ;-p! 
You know - am not saying that India is bad or something - just mentioning what I heard!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

monty83 said:


> Hi...i guess it invloves so many things..One thing i agree with is that what we want from life....evryone has his own goals to achieve.....my visa is in prcoess for austrlia because that is need of my time....Austrlia is a good country and will remain a good and developed country for years to come and will give life to so many expatriate like us...
> but at the end of the day i think of pankaj udhas ghazal...and really it means a lot_..."aaja umar bhot hai choti apne ghar mein bhi hai roti"... _for me personally lets work hard for few years finish your all responsibilites , have something money in ur bank and come back to our land, our relatives... this is my plan and thought...
> So if you planned to move back ..i appreciate this step...all the best....:clap2:


Generally people do not move to Oz for the purpose of money!


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Money ccant give us happiness....

either choosing $$ or kith and kin??? decision is in your hand..

But as my opinion, if u have money, your frinds and family treat u properly..

Morever, if u dont have money or not settle good in India, than there is no value of yours here..


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

One of the most interesting and thought provoking threads I have read in a while. 

The questions of settlement and belonging are not unique to Indians, thats why this thread is appealing to me too. I have my fears and apprehensions about a future in Australia, but I have lost some of the sentimental value I had for my home country by living away from it for 10 years now. In fact I have apprehensions just thinking about going back to resettle in my home country.

This is how I mentally plan a future in Oz. Settle and acquire citizenship. Stay there till I am in my late 50s to early 60s (I'm in my early 30s now) and consider moving back to retire in my native homeland.

I have 2 small boys. Though they have the same citizenship as I do, they do not know our home country except for the biannual visits. I would want to give them to best chance to have a place they can truly belong. That place is not where I am now and Australia is probably the one. If I move there now, they are 5 and 1, they will indeed integrate easily and form a bond with the nation they may one day call their homeland - when I return to mine.

So much for lifetime immigrants.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Happiness does not come from money or friends and relatives.When you vist then annually they are all very excited and very nice but need to realize that they have their own life too.They will not spend as much time as they do when you visit them annually.When moving to any country we need to be mentally prepared to embrace the new country as our own with all its differences and similarities.I have been away from india for quite some time now.I would not want to settle there .As a mother of a girl i would not want her to grow up in a male dominated society where there is no value for a woman ,for that matter human life.Too much of unrest there.Try visiting a government office in india. They treat people like dirt. Its not just about what we want its also about what your family wants and whats best for the kids future.


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

SydneyJ said:


> Lack of happiness and Joy of life being with Family and Friends.
> 
> We are in good profession (Senior IT Consultant and Dentist), so money is not an issue. But money alone is not life. We started to feel thats the kind of life we are forced into (basically mortgage our life and work for the mortgage for 30 - 40 years), we wanted to break away from that and do what we are passionate about and enjoy life by being close the family and friends.


I can understand and relate. At some level, I suppose it also depends upon what kind of social / support structure you have back home in India. I know a few friends who hail from interior parts of India and have most of their friends and family in those places. For them, working in a metro in India - as a stranger - is not very different from working in Sydney for example. On the positive side, working in a place like Sydney they are at least spared the pain one typically faces in Indian metros. One could, of course argue, that it is probably easier for an Indian to build a social circle anywhere in India as compared to Australia. I guess it's a person to person thing. Wish you all the best though. I am sure the move is going to be for the best in the long run!


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Happiness does not come from money or friends and relatives.When you vist then annually they are all very excited and very nice but need to realize that they have their own life too.They will not spend as much time as they do when you visit them annually.When moving to any country we need to be mentally prepared to embrace the new country as our own with all its differences and similarities.I have been away from india for quite some time now.I would not want to settle there .As a mother of a girl i would not want her to grow up in a male dominated society where there is no value for a woman ,for that matter human life.Too much of unrest there.Try visiting a government office in india. They treat people like dirt. Its not just about what we want its also about what your family wants and whats best for the kids future.


What you've mentioned is understandable. However, it comes back to the core point of immigration. People immigrate to leave a society behind where they perceive moral/financial/political/social/etc stagnation to move to a society where they perceive hope. Still, a majority of the population does not migrate - even when they have the choice. As, I mentioned, its a person to person thing. In the same country where you've mentioned government apathy and intolerance to women, people have survived and thrived within the system and continue to do so. As for kids growing up in a foreign land, one must also keep in mind that the first generation to grow up abroad also tends to have the toughest time (the concept of ABCD's come to mind). I am not trying to question your decision or even point out the flaws in it, but simply stating the possibility of another perspective.


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

melloncollie said:


> I can understand and relate. At some level, I suppose it also depends upon what kind of social / support structure you have back home in India. I know a few friends who hail from interior parts of India and have most of their friends and family in those places. For them, working in a metro in India - as a stranger - is not very different from working in Sydney for example. On the positive side, working in a place like Sydney they are at least spared the pain one typically faces in Indian metros. One could, of course argue, that it is probably easier for an Indian to build a social circle anywhere in India as compared to Australia. I guess it's a person to person thing. Wish you all the best though. I am sure the move is going to be for the best in the long run!


A thought provoking thread indeed. It is all about perspectives. The same perspective that we may have might change 5 years from now. Our views might change thereby moving our goal posts. I am generalising,so don't pick me on that 

For me, working in another country would be to get a better quality of life not that i am complaining in India. I have a good support system here. We are always under the constant graze of our relatives which i hate. My hubby was in UK, but had to come back due to some compulsions which we regret to this day. I remember my husband getting a reverse cultural shock when he came back. He has adapted well now though. 

My idea is to settle and then give it a thought after 5 years or so and then decide how to go about it.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> One of the most interesting and thought provoking threads I have read in a while.
> 
> The questions of settlement and belonging are not unique to Indians, thats why this thread is appealing to me too. I have my fears and apprehensions about a future in Australia, but I have lost some of the sentimental value I had for my home country by living away from it for 10 years now. In fact I have apprehensions just thinking about going back to resettle in my home country.
> 
> ...


TenTen - I agree with all the things you mentioned. Just did not get why would you move back on retirement?
I know I may only get this myself when I move out of my country but just want to hear other people's experiences!

As My parents might be feeling the same thing when I tell them that we would make them move too to Oz soon!


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

I remember when i was in initial stages of visa process, i met a relative of mine who is living in Australia and i told him "I was moving for money", his advice was "Dont move for money,you'll be unhappy all the time. If you want to move, move for a better life". I thought on it for two days and decided i'll be moving for a better quality of life.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> I remember when i was in initial stages of visa process, i met a relative of mine who is living in Australia and i told him "I was moving for money", his advice was "Dont move for money,you'll be unhappy all the time. If you want to move, move for a better life". I thought on it for two days and decided i'll be moving for a better quality of life.


Exactly.. that is (and should) the main motive for most of the people moving.
Coming from developing countries, we will most probably have both benefit: money + quality life. But luxury you could have bought back in countries like in India with this money- would not be there in Oz.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Money ccant give us happiness....
> 
> either choosing $$ or kith and kin??? decision is in your hand..
> 
> ...


Very well said....really appriciated


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Megha09 said:


> Happiness does not come from money or friends and relatives.When you vist then annually they are all very excited and very nice but need to realize that they have their own life too.They will not spend as much time as they do when you visit them annually.When moving to any country we need to be mentally prepared to embrace the new country as our own with all its differences and similarities.I have been away from india for quite some time now.I would not want to settle there .As a mother of a girl i would not want her to grow up in a male dominated society where there is no value for a woman ,for that matter human life.Too much of unrest there.Try visiting a government office in india. They treat people like dirt. Its not just about what we want its also about what your family wants and whats best for the kids future.


Well said....


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

I spent my first 13 years in Dubai as a child...grew up and studied here. 
I spent the next 9 years in India...completed education and started work. 
Next 3 years back in Dubai..working here. 
Next 3 years in Sydney...working there. 
Next 4 years in Dubai...still currently working here. 
Hoping to move to Sydney again..for a period of not more than 4 years.
In none of the above phases my moves were dictated by money. A few of them were due to family and friends though. In my opinion, the key to carrying on wherever you are is to constantly adapt and embrace the variety of life in a different place or culture. As long as you can do that, you can call it quits (if required) or continue where you are easily. As for me, I have decided that I will not stay more than a few years in each place. So far it has been working well


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> I spent my first 13 years in Dubai as a child...grew up and studied here.
> I spent the next 9 years in India...completed education and started work.
> Next 3 years back in Dubai..working here.
> Next 3 years in Sydney...working there.
> ...


Why don't you want to stay long at a place?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

PR is main thing ultimately, in later stage whenever u wana go u can go


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

I moved back to India recently (for a short stint until Aussie PR is here) after 2 years in the US and nearly 5 years in Canada. Even this short stint is just too difficult for me. I used to visit India twice (1 month each visit) every year for the last 7 years. For the month I am here, I love catching up with friends, relatives and enjoy the food. So I thought a few months here until the Aussie PR gets here should not be a problem.

I was wrong. 

As soon as the 1-month threshold passed, it all started getting to me. The constant, deafening noise in Mumbai, the pollution, people's attitudes towards women, people's attitudes in queues/traffic/malls where they ruthlessly try to get to where they are going without caring about whether they just ran someone over, bureaucracy, nosy relatives/neighbours, extended-familial obligations etc.

The latter reasons don't bother me as much. But w.r.t. traffic, noise and people's attitudes, I truly believe it is getting worse by the day. And it doesn't help that a 20km commute to work takes well over an hour each way, every day.

I've also thought long and hard about the culture issue and about whether religion is a part of "culture". I am a non-religious person myself. And I feel like so long as my kids grow up to be polite, honest and kind, I do not care whether they have the "Indian Culture" in them. Maybe I'll feel differently once I have some kids.

So yes, I am moving for better quality of life. 

But I have also noticed that us expats always feel like we don't belong in either of our worlds. In our homeland we are not happy because we know we can find better quality of life elsewhere. And in our new world, we are always consumed by longing for the things/people we have left behind.

One can only hope that in time, the longing passes, that you make new friends and that you feel at home.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

There is an increasing arrogance in people , especially in Delhi, "tu janta nahi mera baap kaun hai" culture is now getting dominant. With More money i thought people would get more friendly and helpful but it was wrong it is the other way round.


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Megha09 said:


> Try visiting a government office in india. They treat people like dirt.


Hi Megha,

i really dont agree with you on this. i dont think they treat like dirt. i agree they are lazy.
as a matter of fact. i applied for passport in dec, i received an sms from passport authority to contact police station for further verification within 2 days.
my passport was delayed by few weeks b'coz the cop didn't agree to come to my home for verification as he as deluge of work. later i took my friends for verification to station. everything was done in nxt 30min. thn i was happily at home.

few days later i checked status in passport portal, it was in sp office for verification.
it was in sp office for 2 weeks. i directly called up sp office. they checked it and they told it will done.

i received my passport on jan last week.

many things have changed after sadananda gowda implemented "SAKALA" in Karnataka.

ppl might treat u like dirt in ur cities but in karnataka.


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

likith_jogi said:


> Hi Megha,
> 
> i really dont agree with you on this. i dont think they treat like dirt. i agree they are lazy.
> as a matter of fact. i applied for passport in dec, i received an sms from passport authority to contact police station for further verification within 2 days.
> ...


This is one of the reasons which raised the thought of moving abroad in my mind.... everything is changing very drastically in India.... 

Your point in saying my city... your city..... we are really loosing on our very own INDIA in this growing sense of REGIONALISM.

Our public offices r really not improving.... although they r degrading day by day. One cannot get its work completed without bribing them. Its not like that I like to bribe people, but reality is that one cannot move on with basic process without money. The passport services have become better only due to the intervension of outsourcing work third part companies. But the RPO/APO r still the same... old govt employees.... who do not even know the correct meanings of the english words or knowledge of computetrs or the basic sense of providing services to the end user

The next bad thing could be the attitude of the people.... guys r really not bothering about life of others.... only want to keep their noses straight. Nobody gives a damn thought about others.... everybody is running in the same rat race.

We r really loosing on the same grounds that we really used to be proud of.... our CULTURAL VALUES.
We r not respecting our elders.... not saying about our parents... i m talking about other elders in the society.

The gap between rich and poor is increasing rapidly..... ome dont even money for their dinner.... some r not satisfied with big bungallows.

India used to be the educational hub in older times.... but the educational standards r going down very fast in recent times.

The right to have basic medical services and coverage should be there for everybody.... but the standards r even going down in here also.

One cannot expect the desired services even after paying for them handsomely. India is really loosing on PROFESSIONALISM.

There r many more topics i can write about, but i dont want to hurt anybody's feelings. Indian Dream is really going down day by day.

I m sorry if I had hurt some feelings but this is the bitter truth.


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

panesarkaran said:


> This is one of the reasons which raised the thought of moving abroad in my mind.... everything is changing very drastically in India....
> 
> Your point in saying my city... your city..... we are really loosing on our very own INDIA in this growing sense of REGIONALISM.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I have read each of the post and let me be a Devils' advocate here!!
I respect the decision of the owner of the thread to move back, its his personal choice and I wish him all the best.
However all the fellow members who are complaining or finding reason for migration ( roads, traffic, pollution, male domination etc etc.) we all were born and brought up in this way for the last X years of our life, so we all are used to it. We are just finding an excuse to justify it. When we complaint about Bribe, we also take bribe in everyday of our life, when we do something for others we expect something in return, right from our childhood, when we go to the nearby grocery shop to buy sugar for our mom we expect she gives us 50 Paise back for a chocolate, so we are in built with that mentality. When we say male dominance, I am sure at least 60% of male members in college would have tried to tease or kinda make fun of the girls class mates!! So this is all part and parcel of our life.
We all live with it and get used to it...

Also I read here about regionalism, I feel even after moving abroad atleast 50% continue the same trend.. (I am looking to share with Telugu people ( preferred), Gujarati Preferred, Tamilians Preferred etc etc.), such ads are there on various sites.. so we were never taught or never felt ever that we are Indian, so this is a normal practice with us... There may be exceptions...
I am not saying here migration is right or wrong, but the perception differs from individual. 

So at the end of the day every one has their own priority and choice.. Some move for Money, some for better life, some move because they are fed up of system, some for various reasons...

So I pray and wish that everyone who decides to move for whatever reason they find that reason in the new country and be happy and enjoy their life...

After all we live only once, so we should not have any regrets!!!

These are just my personal opinion!! No offence or dig at anyone!!!


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

I respect thoughts and experiences of fellow members who have contributed to this thread, but for God sake, don't do India bashing. Let's not wash our dirty linens in public. I nowhere mean that one should not work or live outside the country, one has all the rights to do so, but let's not bad-mouth about our system and culture.


----------



## chiragb (May 1, 2013)

*Interesting Move,*

Interesting move or Thought under consideration . 

I like to say my side of story , i had same kind of internal ups and down about moving back to india and stay where u happy.

I came to australia in 2005 as student. Done my master , started to work in professional life since getting PR in 2008. Came at the age of 25 and by the time i got PR and job i reached to 28. Currently 32 now. 

I been living alone in australia with on and off relationship still i got married in jan2013. In sep2012 i decided to throw away eveything i have in australia and go to india for good.. left my apartment my job ( Level 7 Gov) , car.. etc.. before i left australia i did travel by road for 15 days. I was not sure just me or particulate country makes me happy. I was not looking for material flash just peace of mind irrespective of country. 


So finally, i packed stuff and flew to india ( Oct 2012) . I stayed there for 5 months and thats where i meet my wife. I found living in india or australia both have pros and cons but where ever i get peace in mind is good for me. Both country are great in there own way , and i do respect both from heart and mind. 
So i decided to come australia again and stared new job. Currently waiting for wife me to join here in perth. 


We should remember that people change over the period and county does too. If we expect county would be the same when we left years ago , then its just dreaming or you under some wrong influenced. 


Yes , india had changed a lot .. a lot but in my view only in material vise. We still vary poor in moral and ethical values. we feel help less agents many points ( religion, government, corruption ..etcc.) . 

Point is , what makes you happy? happy to live where you are ? or happy to go some where and make change? 

Are you more looking for making change? Cant that change be implement here? or mybe you not looking this as your country and feel what's point of doing something for australia?


Too many question .. less answer ..)))))


What ever you decide . All the best


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

panesarkaran said:


> This is one of the reasons which raised the thought of moving abroad in my mind.... everything is changing very drastically in India....
> 
> Your point in saying my city... your city..... we are really loosing on our very own INDIA in this growing sense of REGIONALISM.
> 
> ...


Hi Panesarkaran,

I didn't bribe anyone for my passport verification. only 1st verification and getting your photo is done by mnc company employees. all other process are done by government officials itself. i'm not only speaking about passport, i had very good experience in PF office, my pf was settled in 2 months, when i applied for my birth certificate i received it in a week. As i couldn't go to banks for because of work, i used to only communicate via mails or calls (government nationalized banks). even when there's no power in my home, when i call bescom they politely inform us, whats the reason for power supply is down and they will inform us when it will back( this is a every day task for me). i totally agree india is going down day by down because of corruption, that is the reason poor people or poor here and rich are staying rich. that doesn't mean india is bad place to live. even i feel very bad when i see bad news in tv, when an ips officer was gunned down by an MLA or many things. India is not a developed country unlike australia or germany. its a developing country. we have to make india better and not to blame.


Thanks.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> I have a friend who came back from New Zealand after 10 years. His reason was that he wanted his daughter to grow up in the Indian culture.


some time i feel proud !coz of i am a asian!!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

vishsang said:


> I moved back to India recently (for a short stint until Aussie PR is here) after 2 years in the US and nearly 5 years in Canada. Even this short stint is just too difficult for me. I used to visit India twice (1 month each visit) every year for the last 7 years. For the month I am here, I love catching up with friends, relatives and enjoy the food. So I thought a few months here until the Aussie PR gets here should not be a problem.
> 
> I was wrong.
> 
> ...


well said!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

PPCollision said:


> Australians have a natural dislike for Indians.
> 
> Australia is a vast country but the population is only 80 million so they want less people on their land.
> 
> :ranger:


Come on - where did you get your statistics? The population of Australia is just about 23 million.


----------



## Schools 'N More (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't think too many people would dispute the fact that there are several adjustments that one needs to make when one moves back to India. The ability to make the move a success I think depends greatly on the reasons you moved back and the actual city that you are moving to. For instance if being close to family is a reason, then we have seen that people who have moved back to the same city where their parents/family live are genreally better adjusted than those who are in a different city. It's much easier to come to terms with the adjustments since you also reap the benefits of moving back on a daily basis.


----------



## kunalsmilez (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just to people who have moved into Melbourne from India, I have started a group on meetup for regular catchups and outings. If interested, please join by going to the following link.

www(dot)meetup(dot)com/indiansinmelbourne

You can also help me to promote by showing your support

www(dot)facebook(com)/indiansinmelbourne

Kunal


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Indian and Oz are two very different countires. No comparision at all. One will have their own view point to stay in or leave the country. One truth, currently India is leaderless and directionless.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

this might be a long one!!

my parents moved from kerala to mumbai 35 years back.. at that time it was equivalent to moving from india to australia... probably worse... they didnt know hindi properly... it started with learning the language...
today we have a marathi newspaper daily...

just one week old in melbourne and at times I feel the apprehension the anxiety of being alone here without family and friends..

but i look at my parents and believe its a matter of time till we meet new friends...

secondly, they dont want to go back.. and there are no reasons like political difference or anything..they dont want to go back now, coz their friends and family are here in mumbai.. thats the difference for them... 


the comparison may sound silly... 
but its the best example for me...

they found a job in a city where they could barely speak the language properly... now they have friends of all languages..

i got to grow up with the best of both worlds...

so i am hoping it is going to be as good as it was for them..

as for going back... its better to test the waters first...


----------



## Melb2DEL (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Sydney J

I am living in melbourne for past 6 years and planning to move back to new delhi India in Feb2014. Already sold majority of furniture and finalised the agent to put the my home on rent .

Let me know your current updates

Tarun


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi,

That is more of a personal choice. Even I was in the same boat till yesterday.
I'm currently in Singapore and always dreamt of a life in India. Even though I applied for PR to aussie, i was not sure if I should make the move. I was wondering why applied and spend all the hard earned money for aussie. My mind was full of India. I even persuaded my wife with all my thoughts.I wanted my baby to grow up knowing my nephews, aunties and all relatives the same way I grew up. I didnt want her to be a stranger who visits India once in a year or so.

But yesterday I changed my mind.

I was assigned with a CO almost 25 days back. I was in Singapore and my wife was in India when the CO pinged me.
My wife had gone home for delivery.Yes my baby girl was born a month back.
I was in India when she was born and as soon as she was around 10 days old, we went to the passport office to apply for her passport and also my wife's india PCC. This was on 14-Oct-2013.
They also told there will be police verification for my wife's PCC since her passport was issued from Saudi Arabia.

The very next day, I received mail from the passport office application indicating that police verification has been initiated. Thanks to the TCS employees who handles all paper work there.Now the ball was in government hands.

2 weeks passed and there was no indication of any police verification.So I asked my wife to go to the passport office(which is 45 mins far from home) and enquire what is happening.She went with the baby(she is breast feeding.So cannot leave her alone) to PSK. They told they passed the file to SP office the very next day we had applied.Then she went to the SP office.From there she came to know that the file was passed to the local police station around 8 days back.
Then she went to the local police station to ask whats happening.At first the police there said,her file has not reached there.When she told she got info from SP office that the file was transferred to there, the police lamely searched and found it.He said the police who was supposed to do the verification was on leave for a couple of days.Thats why the verification did not happen.Then the same day, the police came to her house and did the verification after showering many questions.

Then again.No news for 2-3 days.She went again to the SP office to enquire.The police there on seeing our baby,asked her if her spouse name was included in the application for PCC.She said it was not required as per the info from PSK since her passport also did not carry my name.The SI simply said he cannot recommend this PCC until spouse name is not included in the application.She went back to PSK. They said spouse name is not at all required for this.They already had issued many PCC without any spouse endorsment.It seemed like PSK and police department lived in two different isolated islands.Then after 2 more visits(all these with our 1 month old baby), yesterday, the passport officer declared to close her file and told her to pay 500Rs fine that they wont give her PCC without appying for a new passport with my name endorsed in it!

We are just common people with no power at all. We can only listen to what they say. We are helpless in a country like India without power. Money is of no use in India. Power is all that matters.They had no consideration that she was running around with a month old baby all these days.And above all the police, the passport officer were all rude to her.Finally she told, this PCC is required for the final stage of our immigration process to Australia.They replied rudely saying "that is none of our botheration".
I felt like the passport officer with his power was trying to decide my fate.

I felt they never have a mentality to help people out.Many like us would have been going through all this hassles daily.It is only now we know.

I already had received my India PCC,Birth certificate from Indian embassy Singapore within 2 days without any hassle.Everything is so perfect here.I was asking her yesterday about bringing them here and do all the paper work here rather than seeing the passport officer's face again.

Some may say we just complain without doing anything. Such people should tell us what are we supposed to do.We are no ministers,IAS officers,MPs,MLAs. We are just common man who are exploited by everyone.If we raise our voice we will have to face serious consequences.

We were thinking,if we had shown our anger towards the passport officer, he can even make us not to leave india for a life time.Yes.They are powerful people.

So should I return to such an India? What is there to welcome us? We can take our parents along with us if we are well off right?


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

You've nailed it, partner. 

If you ask me, I think what you said is the biggest reason why people would want to migrate out of India. It's not the money, it's not the weather, it's not the crowd and it's not the pollution. It's the feeling of helplessness and victimization of the common man.


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

Very well said..... Its not the money..... its the Mental Satisfaction & Peace for which I had took the decision of moving out of India.... Its because of the daily harassment & embarrassment which a common man/woman has to face in his/her day to day activity...... One has to pay extra money to get everything done inn here is a common norm across all of India. Its not like that I do not like India.... I am a born Indian & will always remain an Indian at heart.... but will never endorse such wrong activities. If one cannot change the world, its better to change your WORLD (place). I don't want my children to grow up in all this mess.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

The common rules of the world

*IFU WANT TO GET SOMETHING NEED TO GIVE UP SOMETHING*

In Aus>> having gud money, health, good air water facility etc, but no social lyf

In India>> having family but without money and power feeling exploitation everywhere..


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

read almost all the posts here - and wow- 
Yes, every person is unique. 

We all have our reasons for moving. 

I am an Indian, born and raised till he age of 12 overseas. 
Was in India for the next 12 years of my life and got my degree. 
From then on I have been overseas again (12 years now) 

I can't stay here in this country as it has no benefits such as owning property (this is the law of the land) - so we shell out huge rents every month whereas i could have owned properties by now in other countries. 

That said, i really agree with most ppl that relocating and adjusting back in India would be very very hard for me and my family. It might be marginally easier in Australia (providing we get good jobs) - but in India, i don't see how we will adjust even if there are no cash flow problems. 


My reasons for moving are plenty, but by and large its for a more stronger future for my kids. 

All the best to everyone - whatever your decision may be.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

My point of view . Warning - Long post!!

I am born and brought up in Delhi . My father was working as a class 1 gazetted officer with central government and mother was working as a lecturer in a Delhi University. So financially our condition was quite stable , nothing lavish but all our needs were taken care promptly . 

But life has been a struggle through out . I belong to "schedule caste" , my father always said that quota system should be based on financial status instead of caste . While going through the entrance exams for jobs , my father and mother never opted for the quota and always gave the exams as a "general" candidate . When I started giving entrance exams for graduation courses I followed the trend started by my father and never opted for quota . Still people think that life is easy for us because we belong to a specific group . Even today in cities like Delhi which is also a national capital , if you meet somebody new after exchanging the pleasantries the first question asked is where you from and which cast you belong to . The sad part is this cast system is based on the occupation one used to do , so maybe my forefathers were cobblers , sweepers or toilet cleaners but they were not committing any crimes . Even today if you travel to Rajasthan you will be asked about your caste before somebody hands over a glass of water to you! 

Once I was coming back to my home after watching a late night show . I was riding my bike and my helmet , license , all the bike papers were in place . I was stopped at a check-post and asked that where I am coming from and what I am up-to . I answered all the questions and presented all the documents which were asked . The cops on duty told me that there are lot of chain snatching cases happening in that area and they suspect that I may be involved in them !! I was taken to police station and police started "questioning" me , now people who are from Delhi know very well that how Delhi Police questions you . After 15 minutes I was told that they have figured out that I was involved in 18 cases of chain snatching and they will be booking me for same . After begging for half an hour I was allowed to make a phone call . I called my father and he reached police station in 15 minutes in his ambassador car with red beacon and his personal bodyguard who himself is a police constable . When police realized that my father is a senior bureaucrat they started apologizing and couple of them literally fell on my fathers feet pleading for mercy. My family still shivers by the thought that what would have happen on that night if my father was not working as a senior government official . I was not allowed to go out of home after 8 PM following that incident . 

Pollution , lack of basic amenities is something I can deal with but what about corruption , casteism , regionalism , racism , honor killings , crime and other feathers which India has added to its cap . I can guarantee that things wont improve on these in next 100 years also . 

India is an amazing place if you are a film actor , cricketer politician or business tycoon . You can mend laws as per your convenience and will be immortal in every which way. 

My first organization sent me in US in 2005 . Life was all hanky dory , that was the first time I traveled international . Heck that was the first time I sat in a plane !! In very first week I went to apply for Social Security Number for me and my wife. Mentally I was all geared up that I will be harassed and will be sent back because may be I am not carrying a god damn photocopy of a useless document or its lunch time or bade babu is on leave or something . Instead I got a shock when I witnessed a **** and span government office with coffee vending machine , clean water dispenser and lots of magazines to flip through . I was allocated a token and when my turn came the officer asked me with a smile that how USA is treating us , complimented my wife for her skin and then asked me minimal documents . When I started giving her the photocopies , she asked me not to bother and she will do the copies herself . 5 minutes later I was out of the office and after 7 working days SSN was in my mailbox. 

Once I went to downtown with couple of friends in my car and stayed in a club till 4.00 AM and got hopelessly drunk . While going back towards my car a police officer stopped me , introduced himself , showed me his ID and then asked me if I had consumed any alcohol . On replying in positive he asked me how I am going back home , I told him that I intend to drive on which he told me very politely that it will be a safety hazard for me and for other road users and I should refrain doing so . After that he called a taxi for me , noted taxi number and told me to inform him once I reach home safely ! 

These are just few incidents from the numerous ones which I experienced which I can recall right now . In 2011 I decided to go back to my "beloved" India as my wife was facing some health issues and I was missing my parents . Once in India I purchased a nice 3 bedroom flat and a flashy car in a false hope of enjoying peaceful life . Life in India is far from peaceful , this I realized after initial 2 months . 

In India - 

We are least bothered about making our kids good human beings instead we are only interested in making them doctors or engineers 
We care 2 hoots about what our kids want to do , if he is keenly interested in music . All we care about is how he is performing in his semester exams
If your first child is a girl and you get blessed again with a girl child , then instead of congratulating you people will give you condolence calls and won't even shy away in suggesting you to try your "luck" again!
Women are still a commodity
We kill a girl child in womb itself and god forbid if she manage to come in the world , its perfectly OK to rape her , burn her for dowry and treat her as a second class human being 
People from lower cast are untouchables 
It's perfectly OK to bribe even for basic things like passport , birth certificates etc
We are spending our life's and not living it forget about enjoying
We are still fighting on name of religion

I have given up hopes on my country after going back in 2011 , I stayed for 1 year and moved to Dubai after that . Now I am in process of filing my PR for Australia . I am not going back to that country till the above mentioned issues are sorted out . That means I am never going to go back! 

PS: These are my personal experience and views and I didn't express them for offend anybody.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

prseeker said:


> My point of view . Warning - Long post!!
> 
> I am born and brought up in Delhi . My father was working as a class 1 gazetted officer with central government and mother was working as a lecturer in a Delhi University. So financially our condition was quite stable , nothing lavish but all our needs were taken care promptly .
> 
> ...


Yes, bureaucracy is a pain in India - too much for too little. 

And it is sad that your experience particularly at the Police Station is a little extreme. Most of us probably have not had that harsh an experience. 

But what i must disagree is how you equate how most of us treat our kids, the modern India is far from that. 

But then, to each his own.


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

mjamal14 said:


> You lot are so confused. :der:


...and another troll heard from.


----------



## AmazingCass (Jun 27, 2013)

*real happiness*



SydneyJ said:


> Lack of happiness and Joy of life being with Family and Friends.
> 
> We are in good profession (Senior IT Consultant and Dentist), so money is not an issue. But money alone is not life. We started to feel thats the kind of life we are forced into (basically mortgage our life and work for the mortgage for 30 - 40 years), we wanted to break away from that and do what we are passionate about and enjoy life by being close the family and friends.


What you said is true. A good life doesn't always mean having money. I admire you for making this decision.


----------



## ku_ind (Jan 6, 2011)

SydneyJ said:


> We are planning to move back to India in next couple of months, after spending 13 years in Australia. Its a huge decision, but after living in for 13 years we could not accept this will be our home for future.
> 
> Anyone who has one done a similar kind of move or thinking of moving please share your experiance.


Hi

I already did what u r thinking to do. But life in India is different when u come on vacation and when u actually settle here. Like u I was abroad for 15 years and missed faces of those I loved. Heard just too many stories of shining India. Broke to barrier and one fine day left job fancy car those friends I made and came to India.
Couple of months things were rosy and then started seeing to real picture. When those I loved treated me like atm card. Those long queues for government work. Corruption in every aspect of life and people here treat u like stupid for Ur principles.

Basically after living abroad for so many years we simply become incompatible in India. Of course if intentional try we can learn and adopt... But is it worth...


----------



## lmittal (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi prseeker,

I have applied with ACS on 10/10/2013 in the same occupation as you (263111) and waiting for my report.

If you don't mind, can you pls share your plans and job expectations after you move to Australia.

Thanks

Lalit



prseeker said:


> My point of view . Warning - Long post!!
> 
> I am born and brought up in Delhi . My father was working as a class 1 gazetted officer with central government and mother was working as a lecturer in a Delhi University. So financially our condition was quite stable , nothing lavish but all our needs were taken care promptly .


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> Im no troll


Well in that case my $0.02 about the "confused" part is that Indian society is going through a very confused phase right now because India is changing (for better and for worse) at a very phenomenal rate (much higher than other parts of the world because it started from zero a few decades back and is trying to catch up). The change is so vast that people from the generation above us (like my parents) are light years away (again for better or for worse) than the current generation. As an example my father, 25 years back, had to wait for three months (after paying) to get a scooter delivered. And dont even get me started on the generational gap in "thinking".

But while you would think that the progress would have made a shiny new India it has not, or rather it CANNOT because India is a very vast and very poor country. Literacy rate was 12% when India got free, today is is somewhere near 70% (government figures, must be much lesser in reality); i.e. with India's population of 1.2bn there are some 360 mn people who cant write their own names (imagine that in a democracy :-D). Thats 360/23 times the population of AU. If you live in a developed country you probably dont have an idea about what total illiteracy can do to the human mind. 

So no matter how much we, the educated Indians, want to make a better society here we cant do it in our lifetimes because the problem is too huge. We are not like a communist government which would quarantine the poor form the rich. So even though we can buy the latest playstations and see the newest movies in 3D the moemtn we step onto the streets (very populated streets) we are thrust into the myriad of problems (lack of civic sense, violence, desparation et all) because even though India has come a long way it has to go a longer way to bring its huge underprivileged population out of the darkness. How do you teach a struggling starving person to have civic sense and be a better citizen? You cant. Every time I leave my wife at home I have to ask her to be safe while opening the door to strangers. I have a great job, but can I spend all my money on furnishing a luxurious life (and be a prisoner in my flat) while the world rots outside? I cant. I want to live with my family and friends, but can I take the risk that tomorrow my wife/son or daughter goes through some trauma because someone desparate and frustrated loses his head at the wrong moment. I cant; hence you are right I are very confused.


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi SydneyJ

I can figure out that u both r family loving couple. 
Its not like u've felt it recently. It would have started a long back and small small things would have combined and made u feel alone. It is also because ur maturity level have increased to that level where u don't want everything, ur requirements limited to ur basic needs.
Do it what u want . India is not that bad. Since u r an IT consultant u will enjoy it more.

ACS : 12Nov2012| ACS Feedback : 10Jan2013| IELTS : 14Feb2013| EOI : 02Mar2013| Invitation (189) : 04Mar2013 |CO :17Apr2013|Meds :06May2013|PCC :17Jun2013| Grant : 18Jun2013


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Was the decision to return influenced by notorious racism in Australia?


----------



## lmittal (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi dragonfly21,

I see your IELTS score is really good. *Can you share some tips on appearing for the IELTS exam ?*

I already appeared once, but due to some silly circumstances (you already know indian traffic and indian's traffic sense very well I think), managed to get only 7 (in all streams). I am thinking to reappear for the exam to improve my score if possible.

If you could also answer things like:

*
1. Which testing organization you gave the exams with ? IDP Australia or British Council ?
2. Which test center/location/city you appeared for the exam ?
*

Thanks

Lalit



dragonfly21 said:


> Well in that case my $0.02 about the "confused" part is that Indian society is going through a very confused phase right now because India is changing (for better and for worse) at a very phenomenal rate (much higher than other parts of the world because it started from zero a few decades back and is trying to catch up). The change is so vast that people from the generation above us (like my parents) are light years away (again for better or for worse) than the current generation. As an example my father, 25 years back, had to wait for three months (after paying) to get a scooter delivered. And dont even get me started on the generational gap in "thinking".


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

The lack of appreciation & incredibly low tolerance level in these South Asian countries will always be the primary source of all unwanted hassles of life.


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

lmittal said:


> Hi dragonfly21,
> 
> I see your IELTS score is really good. *Can you share some tips on appearing for the IELTS exam ?*
> 
> ...



British council in Lalit Ashok, Bangalore; though I dont think test centre would make any difference


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Hadn't seen this post until a dumb request bumped it up  Others who are following this post, should get an idea about how Indians want to bump into the line  Like others have mentioned, even I'm moving away from India just for better quality of life. Money is something which anyone and everyone can earn if you know how to get it. Since nearly a quarter of my life was a struggle growing up as a common man and wishing and praying things would get better, it has not. All the very best for the other expats looking to move to Australia


----------



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear SydneyJ, 

Its your personnel choice, happiness and inner peace is what a human being looks for . No matter where you stay does;t matter what matters is how you stay. India do need reformers who can change the society from the daily corruption , murder , rape etc. May be our brother Sydney will bring that change.
I wish you all the best and do take your decisions with great concern. If you are staying in a small city or town the life will be wonderful in India, but bigger cities does have its own challenges/

BR
Trends


----------



## rh_rn (Nov 16, 2013)

*Coping mechanism*

SydneyJ - we all keep looking for greener pastures - or what we perceive to be so. If it is only about missing people at home, perhaps you might consider the emotional investment you have made in moving to Australia and then decide if moving is what you really want. A 'break' may help. Since money is no issue, consider a sabbatical - 3-4 months at least.

I have lived away from India for a long time now. Work-related short-term halts to longer stints - Philippines to UAE. Soon Oz bound. I can assure you that unless you are resolute in the decision based on a concrete reason and you have the fortitude to handle the challenges post your moving back to India, the moving-back is a bad idea. Not specific to India - but once you've moved on, you've moved on. And specific to India - nothing has improved: our governance is at an all time low, the economy is merely a complex word to define political debates, unemployment is creeping up, there are very few safe places, and the pollution, noise, lack of civic sense, indiscipline, crime - all put together - is just a tad much to take for someone who has experienced civility, rules, concept of space. Just so you don't start comparing and regret a permanent move, take the time to understand on how you'd like to shape the quality of your life in India and be very sure you aren't leaving back more than just memories.

In any case, i wish you the very best. As long as you can stand by your own decision, you should be fine. Just be sure of your decision.

Cheers!


----------



## sanand (Nov 17, 2013)

SydneyJ - Like others said, same thing happened to me too. After living in UK for 3 years, i started feeling home sickness & retuned back to hometown. Now I regret that decision & there is no option to move back as visa rules have become more strict in UK these days after recession.

Consider about the future of your kids too. They will get better, easy going life & better education in Oz compared to India.


----------



## manubadboy (Sep 20, 2013)

SydneyJ said:


> We are planning to move back to India in next couple of months, after spending 13 years in Australia. Its a huge decision, but after living in for 13 years we could not accept this will be our home for future.
> 
> Anyone who has one done a similar kind of move or thinking of moving please share your experiance.


I read almost all the comments + the team bhp thread as well.. I have never been out of India and I am gonna be landing in Oz soon.. I will try to let you know my perspective. My main reason for leaving my Home country is not just money. Money is not everything in life, but try surviving without it and you wont.. India is a developing nation and it will remain this way for years to come if we dont make radical changes in our behaviour. I have been part of Indian corporate world for apporx 5 years now and I can truly say no one cares about how good or how hard you work, if you dont know your manager "personally" you will get nothing here. I have been the best performer in my organisation for 3years now yet I have not got any substantial raise or promotion and the reason given to me is "you have not done anything extra." I would rather not work than working somehwere where my value is nil. Hence Oz, as atleast they know how to appreciate the hard work.
Secondly, people have lost warmth. When you try to help someone in turn they try to jack you over. I mean why would I even try to help someone when I know I will be jacked by the same guy. There is absolute no value of human life, no body gives a dime whether you are living or dead.
Third, political system.. I dont wanna start the debate on this but we all know everyone is trying to fill in their pockets. No one cares what happens to the common man because the common man is busy sorting his own personal/career problems. 
Fourth, family and friends have their life too. No one stops for you and the truth is they shouldn't. When you visit them once or twice a year they will be very happy and would visit you everyday to meet and greet but if You are gonna stay indefinitely then but ofcourse the warmth would be a bit less.

I do not know if my opinion would change after a few years but as of now I cant survive in a hostile environment like this and I would rather stay away than to make my personal life hell due to my anger on such issues.

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*very good point*



irshad2005 said:


> I had the same thoughts when I was in London and I went back to India
> But trust me i regret my decision even today
> I felt good initially but after a month or two I got frustrated
> 
> ...



Thats a good point made by Irshad.
Most times; the decision that we may take - in a period of extreme frustration - may in fact lead us to a pathway even more frustrating and the eventual feeling of regret


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

I went through almost all posts in this thread, and it scares me. I have never been out of India, and now I'll be moving to OZ all alone. Of course, this is because I have a lot of financial commitments back home, and I'm not comfortable at all with the level of corruption in India and the fact that I'm being overworked and underpaid in my profession. 

But I do value the people close to me, my family and friends a lot, and I don't know if I'll ever be able to manage staying all by myself in a foreign country. I won't be getting hot home cooked food and mom's kind words when I return from work. Nor will there be anyone to cheer me up when I feel low.

Never realized these things until i came across this thread.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*yeah - that is right*



rh_rn said:


> SydneyJ - we all keep looking for greener pastures - or what we perceive to be so. If it is only about missing people at home, perhaps you might consider the emotional investment you have made in moving to Australia and then decide if moving is what you really want. A 'break' may help. Since money is no issue, consider a sabbatical - 3-4 months at least.
> 
> I have lived away from India for a long time now. Work-related short-term halts to longer stints - Philippines to UAE. Soon Oz bound. I can assure you that unless you are resolute in the decision based on a concrete reason and you have the fortitude to handle the challenges post your moving back to India, the moving-back is a bad idea. Not specific to India - but once you've moved on, you've moved on. And specific to India - nothing has improved: our governance is at an all time low, the economy is merely a complex word to define political debates, unemployment is creeping up, there are very few safe places, and the pollution, noise, lack of civic sense, indiscipline, crime - all put together - is just a tad much to take for someone who has experienced civility, rules, concept of space. Just so you don't start comparing and regret a permanent move, take the time to understand on how you'd like to shape the quality of your life in India and be very sure you aren't leaving back more than just memories.
> 
> ...



nicely written.
Challenges exist at all places. It is definitely upto us to stand up to them; wherever we reside or choose to live in.

The point about Regret is quite valid. Anyways - this is the decision of that individual; no debating it; especially considering that 13 years of stay did not convince that couple.



Good Luck to SydneyJ for future.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*strong points*



manubadboy said:


> I read almost all the comments + the team bhp thread as well.. I have never been out of India and I am gonna be landing in Oz soon.. I will try to let you know my perspective. My main reason for leaving my Home country is not just money. Money is not everything in life, but try surviving without it and you wont.. India is a developing nation and it will remain this way for years to come if we dont make radical changes in our behaviour. I have been part of Indian corporate world for apporx 5 years now and I can truly say no one cares about how good or how hard you work, if you dont know your manager "personally" you will get nothing here. I have been the best performer in my organisation for 3years now yet I have not got any substantial raise or promotion and the reason given to me is "you have not done anything extra." I would rather not work than working somehwere where my value is nil. Hence Oz, as atleast they know how to appreciate the hard work.
> Secondly, people have lost warmth. When you try to help someone in turn they try to jack you over. I mean why would I even try to help someone when I know I will be jacked by the same guy. There is absolute no value of human life, no body gives a dime whether you are living or dead.
> Third, political system.. I dont wanna start the debate on this but we all know everyone is trying to fill in their pockets. No one cares what happens to the common man because the common man is busy sorting his own personal/career problems.
> Fourth, family and friends have their life too. No one stops for you and the truth is they shouldn't. When you visit them once or twice a year they will be very happy and would visit you everyday to meet and greet but if You are gonna stay indefinitely then but ofcourse the warmth would be a bit less.
> ...



Some really strong points here......
Very well written by Manu.


_ My main reason for leaving my Home country is not just money. Money is not everything in life, but try surviving without it and you wont.. India is a developing nation and it will remain this way for years to come if we dont make radical changes in our behaviour. I have been part of Indian corporate world for apporx 5 years now and I can truly say no one cares about how good or how hard you work, if you dont know your manager "personally" you will get nothing here. I have been the best performer in my organisation for 3years now yet I have not got any substantial raise or promotion and the reason given to me is "you have not done anything extra." I would rather not work than working somehwere where my value is nil. Hence Oz, as atleast they know how to appreciate the hard work.
Secondly, people have lost warmth. When you try to help someone in turn they try to jack you over. I mean why would I even try to help someone when I know I will be jacked by the same guy. There is absolute no value of human life, no body gives a dime whether you are living or dead.
Third, political system.. I dont wanna start the debate on this but we all know everyone is trying to fill in their pockets. No one cares what happens to the common man because the common man is busy sorting his own personal/career problems. 
Fourth, family and friends have their life too. No one stops for you and the truth is they shouldn't. _


I do agree partially on the above. Manu has not written this just out of a bout of anger or frustration; it comes more out of a long sustained period of realization.

So; that is why we need to be very measured before we choose to migrate away to a far off land ; or conversely when we decide to come back to INDIA.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

FIFA_World_Cup_fan said:


> Some really strong points here......
> Very well written by Manu.
> 
> 
> ...



well said. IT management attitude has changed over the last 10 years. I remember when I resigned from my first company, they were offering me onsite but I denied and now after 8 years in another company, they do not even care whether I continue or not.


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Guys,

Last 2 hours was incredible! Going through the posts I felt different emotions - Happiness, sadness, Irritation, sympathy, Anger, frustration...

Not sure if moving to a different country because of finding the homeland unfit would help. It's we who're going to jump queues when given a chance and who sneak into different conversations or for that matter stare at people when they dress differently. 

If you ask me why I would like to move, a couple of things "First the Money, Second the family"; bro lives at Melbourne and am sort of finding it simple and convenient to move. But am sure, I NEED TO EXPERIMENT FIRST TO SPEAK! 

And there's certain negativity about Australia as well but that doesn't hinder my purpose. The experimentation is irrespective of come what may! That said, would need to improve my communication, socialization to look at myself as a leader! My Boss says I have been undergoing transformation but he's too biased with me I believe!

SydneyJ,
Where have you been? how are you doing and wish you will post an update on this thread!


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

A different kind of post....so I read all the comments..I must say I also agree with all of them..I was in the US for 7yrs...didn't apply for GC and moved back to India - just to be with family (sole reason)....and I regret it. That's the reason I started the process for Aus PR..
Not to repeat whatever has been said above..but whatever has been said, is true. Think twice before moving back would be my suggestion...good luck!


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

jango28 said:


> A different kind of post....so I read all the comments..I must say I also agree with all of them..I was in the US for 7yrs...didn't apply for GC and moved back to India - just to be with family (sole reason)....and I regret it. That's the reason I started the process for Aus PR..
> Not to repeat whatever has been said above..but whatever has been said, is true. Think twice before moving back would be my suggestion...good luck!


everyone has their particular circumstances but in general, moving to a developed country is always a right choice, at least we think of the future of our next generations


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

Huy said:


> everyone has their particular circumstances but in general, moving to a developed country is always a right choice, at least we think of the future of our next generations


Hi Huy,

I am curious to know if you are from VN too.
Could you please share what are the additional docs the CO asking for?
Hope you will get a grant soon.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Very strange here!!

People with Master degree in IT are working in petrol station!!!

It used to be good 20-25 years before the country Australia was peak.. Not anymore..

Other Asian countries are growing too...

Whats wrong with you guys. Everyone talking bad about India.

If you guys wants to live in Aus, its fine. But don't talk anything negative about India.
Remember the education, knowledge, experience all you got from India, not from Aus.

You guys earning AUD is because India gave you knowledge.
You guys wants to settle in Oz and wants to marry Indian girl. 
You guys wants to settle in Oz but still wants to visit India often, have indian food.
How many Indian men are married to other nationality women in Oz like aussie?

If you stop working in Oz, you will die. There is nothing called settle in Oz. Its a snow ball. It should flow all the time. Same way our job. 

How many of you guys are working in same profile after migration. Most of the time our profile changes here..
You can come to Oz with experience and work. But no reversals.
Manufacturing is dying... 

This country is saturated... too many migrants....

Of course you can have good job, house, car.. But no life..

I am not on either side. But there are pros and cons everywhere.

We are proud about India with aussie friends and when we visit India, we proud of Oz.


WHICHEVER GOES UP, HAS TO COME DOWN !!


----------



## manubadboy (Sep 20, 2013)

dreamliner said:


> Very strange here!!
> 
> People with Master degree in IT are working in petrol station!!!
> 
> ...


You did not even get the gist of the discussion! I did not say anything bad about India, I said bad about the people and the way things have been progressing. Open your mind, India in itself is nothing without the people and whether you agree or not the attitude and nature of the people of India have gone from bad to worse!


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

I agree with a lof of posts in this thread. I'm in the process of applying for assessment, but even I keep having second thoughts especially when India and Australia have such vastly different cultures. The truth is (and any resident of India will agree with this) India is not really doing that well in terms of human development. Our economy is expanding and has even overtaken France, but that is what we have boiled down to. We are obsessed with just achievements and no concern about the people who are working for it. The achievements as well are gloated by people who had little to do with it. Just more fuel for their chest thumping and arrogance.

Of all the points mentioned here, I would like to add this one: Value. In the last 2 years, I've been to Dubai twice on vacation with my family. My brother living there is another reason as we get to visit him as well. Compared to India, Dubai is offensively expensive, but you are guaranteed the time of your life. In India, the combination of overcrowding and hoodwinking is prepping a cocktail of disappointment. I keep an eye on all the social events in my city to take my kids to for their leisure and all, but not one place I've been to gives me the experience I need for my kids. Whereas there are literally dozens of places in Dubai that over deliver. In April, I visited La Mer in Dubai and I couldn't believe my eyes. Here was this beautiful piece of land with beach on one side and a fleet of restaurants on the other and they have these tiny pedestrian bridges over even tinier ponds, activities for kids, staff on guard and ready to help, and just about the cleanest beach you can think of. There were thousands of people there but nobody feels overcrowded and I paid 50 AED which is about 20 AUD for a burger which was about the size of a cookie, but the most delicious burger I've had in my life. I just thought to myself what would I not pay for all this in India. In India, you pay 1000 rupees and get the value of 400, whilst in Dubai you pray maybe 4-5 times of that price and they over deliver the value. 

I know I'm speaking about Dubai, but I just wanted to give an example of the disparity. I hope to raise my girls in a carefree environment where they will have equal opportunities as men, and I don't have to keep looking over my shoulder and have my heart in my mouth for that one second I miss sight of my child in a crowd. 

Plus, the political system right now is not helping either. People in this thread talked about rude behavior, I feel it has exasperated exponentially with all the political debates. People are so divided and seething with hatred.

I hope for a better life for my family in Australia.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SydneyJ said:


> We are planning to move back to India in next couple of months, after spending 13 years in Australia. Its a huge decision, but after living in for 13 years we could not accept this will be our home for future.
> 
> Anyone who has one done a similar kind of move or thinking of moving please share your experiance.


i know of a few guys who moved out... most seem to be happier. 

I am not from India, but always keep that as an option in head for later years of my life... coming back home is easier.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Really nice post and wanted to add my similar experience as well.

Worked in the USA for few years and then moved back to my home country was there for 3 years before moving back again to USA. Have always enjoyed time in my home country as well as in USA. Now, I am about to get green card in USA, but still decided to move to Aussie as not at all happy with increasing gun violence here.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

I have so many friends here in UK and may be 20% of them are entirely sure that they do not want to move back to India. Around 30% want to but are worried about leaving a developed country and remaining are just going with the flow of life and have absolutely no clue what they actually want.

I am yet to figure out which category i belong to


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

still trying to settle in the new life at Oz.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

sanand said:


> SydneyJ - Like others said, same thing happened to me too. After living in UK for 3 years, i started feeling home sickness & retuned back to hometown. Now I regret that decision & there is no option to move back as visa rules have become more strict in UK these days after recession.
> 
> Consider about the future of your kids too. They will get better, easy going life & better education in Oz compared to India.


Agreed with the statement here. I don't want my kids too to go through the same headache of - after school tuitions, coaching centers, paying heavy donation to get into good private schools, and neither I am forcing them to be an employee in future. Just my 2 cents!


----------

